# ID request



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

A neighbor of mine bought this frog a few years (3-4) ago and did not know how to care for it... It's been dead for quite some time and for some reason he kept it. He showed it to me today but doesn't know what species; he just said it was sold to him as a dart frog. It's pretty large, between leucomelas and azureus size. He said it was orange and black and described it as having "sort of a calico" pattern. Hoping to get an ID.









-Christian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm wondering if this might have been a fire belly toad... I can't do a side-by-side comparison on my phone but the markings seem similar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justcoolforyou (Mar 20, 2015)

Looks like fire belly


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

I agree, Fire belly

https://www.google.com/search?q=fir...ei=lGhIVZemKZLigwTcmIHQDw&ved=0CIsBEIke&dpr=1

As for it being calico, here is one that could fit that description:
http://www.caudata.org/forum/f53-ot...inatoridae-fire-bellied-toads/89972-what.html


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

SnakePaparazzi said:


> I'm wondering if this might have been a fire belly toad... I can't do a side-by-side comparison on my phone but the markings seem similar.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was my supposition. I had one escape and become desiccated, and it looked quite a bit like that one when I found it.


----------

